# Hashimoto's and Lupus?



## hanamai (Oct 7, 2015)

I previously posted a little about myself in my intro thread here: http://thyroidboards.com/forums/topic/13474-new-and-confused/#entry109410

After I posted asking about "normal" labs and speculations about having Hashimoto's, my concerns were confirmed at an appointment I had soon after that.

My second set of labs came back and I tested positive for Lupus antibodies and my thyroid antibodies were @ 109 (my lab said the normal range was <9). I also had low iron and vitamin d. So at that point, the PA I had been seeing started to believe that my issues were medically justified and not just of the "tired mom" variety. With my antibodies being at that level, she diagnosed me with Hashimoto's and told me to go gluten free. I am being referred to a rheumatologist for the Lupus and an endocrinologist for the Hashimoto's. Unfortunately, appointments are hard to come by (in a timely manner) and good specialists are few and far between, so I do not have an appointment for either yet.

So I guess my question is, to those that have a Hashimoto's dianosis, how high was your antibody count? I am concerned, because this sounds really high to me and I am chomping at the bit until I get to see an endocrinologist.


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

I just had blood drawn 10/15/2015.

My antibodies are always off the chart.

Even on thyroid med's.......

Thyroglobulin antibodies >1000 H range < or = 1

Thyroid peroxidase antibodies >900 H range < 9

Both too high to measure.

Yours are only a little high...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

You have had an ultra-sound, correct?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My TPO was in the 700s. TSI was at 129%. Don't recall Tg, but that was high, too.


----------



## hanamai (Oct 7, 2015)

My endo appt is January 7. So I'm waiting. My primary thinks the endo will order an ultrasound. So there's that.


----------

